# My RP Ideas



## Wolf22red (Nov 16, 2021)

So I have been off furaffinity forums for a while since I had enough RP partners but now some have passed on to RPs with other people or stopped RPing. I have a few RP ideas based off of visual novels and comics I read but those RPs aren’t too well thought out. In case anyone is wondering the stuff I sometimes made an RP based on are…

- Adastra (Visual Novel)
- TwoKinds (Webcomic)
- Extinctioners (may have misspelled that, it’s a comic someone sent me on Dropbox, only made one RP with it)
- Sonic The Hedgehog (made a couple RPs but haven’t done one in a while)
- Star Wars (Been thinking of making a Clone Wars RP with a couple furry Jedi characters)
- Voltron Legendary Defender (been thinking of making an RP for it but haven’t gotten around to it)
- Lion King (had a couple ideas for it)
- Zootopia (tried making an RP based on the original plot of the movie)

My main RPs at the moment are Furries on Humans and Prey Furries dominating Predator Furries (like Zebra dominating Lion or Deer dominating Wolf). In terms of NSFW RPs I am more of a bottom but have been a top I think once or twice.

My Furry on Human RP ideas are…
Furry Prince x Human Servant *
Furry Knight x Human Prince *
Furry Trainer x Human Teen (a gym RP with a bit of thing for musk)
I am also open for any other ideas if anyone would like to discuss them.

My Prey Dominating Predator RP pairings are…
Zebra x Lion
Rabbit/Bunny x Wolf
Moose/Deer x Wolf
Rabbit/Bunny x Fox *
Prey/Hyena *

For Story driven RPs I have tried those and do want to do them but I end up turning into NSFW and feel like I sometimes mess those up because of that despite my desire to do story driven RPs.

I also have a couple RPs inspired by images I find.
One image or rather collection of images had a cat mage summoning imps and the they bang him. While another I found fits more with NTR and I would like to try and think of an RP for it since I occasionally do RPs with that.

RP ideas I would like to do I marked with a *. Also I lean more to MxM RPs but due also do MxF. I like to use Discord for RPs, so if anyone wants to RP there my name there is BodiRockDog22#2007


----------



## Julesfuller (Nov 16, 2021)

Wolf22red said:


> So I have been off furaffinity forums for a while since I had enough RP partners but now some have passed on to RPs with other people or stopped RPing. I have a few RP ideas based off of visual novels and comics I read but those RPs aren’t too well thought out. In case anyone is wondering the stuff I sometimes made an RP based on are…
> 
> - Adastra (Visual Novel)
> - TwoKinds (Webcomic)
> ...


I like what you've made suggestions for if you would like to talk more my Discord is jules#1542


----------



## sora21345 (Nov 16, 2021)

all these rp sounds good


----------



## sora21345 (Nov 16, 2021)

sora21345#0750


----------



## Coltshan000 (Nov 26, 2021)

If be down to rp.
Coltshan000#1967


----------



## Officer Sky (Feb 8, 2022)

im open for star wars roleplays
Sky64#5660


----------

